# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 29-01-2004. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 20-01-2004.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Pershendetje MILANES" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga eagles)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30691

Titulli: "VOA :elefanti: ragjedia nxori në pah imazhin e gabuar për luftën kundër trafikut në Shqipëri" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Shpend Bengu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30690

Titulli: "Adobe Photoshop CS Serial Number" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga babyboy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30689

Titulli: "AC Milan  Vs  Inter" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga eagles)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30688

Titulli: "Gezuar Kurban-bajramin" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga enes22)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30687

Titulli: "Reklama nga shërbimi &quot;messenger&quot;" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30685

Titulli: "me hidheroi shume ky shkrim..." (postuar 29-01-2004 nga FLORIRI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30683

Titulli: "per engjejt." (postuar 29-01-2004 nga FLORIRI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30682

Titulli: "Universiteti Sn.Clements" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30678

Titulli: "çili kandidat është më i mirë që të jet president i SH B A?" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Çufo_ Çufo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30677

Titulli: "Në Kosovë arrestohen dy shqiptarë të akuzuar për vepra terroriste" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30676

Titulli: "Martesa" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30665

Titulli: "Cani" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30663

Titulli: "Ngerci-tensionimi i muskujve" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30662

Titulli: "BBC i kerkon falje qeverise britanike" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30658

Titulli: "Klubi i Milanistave 4" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30661

Titulli: "Klubi i Milanistave" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga StormAngel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30656

Titulli: "--ISAI-- Disa fotografi dhe momente të jetës" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga beracaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30652

Titulli: "Bill Gates ne Prage" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Akulli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30651

Titulli: "Ashen Apocrypha" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Judges of Ur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30647

Titulli: "Me jepni nje pergjigje....." (postuar 29-01-2004 nga FLORIRI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30646

Titulli: "Ndihmë me metoden POST ne forms !!!" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Force-Intruder)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30645

Titulli: "Kush ishte Muslimani i pare ??" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga xheni4i)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30642

Titulli: "Java - gjuhë programuese e shërbimeve të Internetit." (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30638

Titulli: "Kush eshte piktori Spiro Golgota?" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30637

Titulli: "Prezantimi&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;nud  el" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga NUDEL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30635

Titulli: "Kini parasysh keto para se te postoni" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Ardi_Pg_ID)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30634

Titulli: "Jean Metzinger" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga bunny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30633

Titulli: "kerkese per @" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Engjo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30632

Titulli: "Jean Metzinger" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga bunny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30631

Titulli: "Ku mund te gjej drajverin e kesaj karte zeri" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga alditirona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30623

Titulli: "Real Madrid" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Fritjof)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30622

Titulli: "O Çuna, a ju kanë nxerë probleme për bërjen e ushtrisë, kur vizitoni Shqipërinë?" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Çufo_ Çufo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30621

Titulli: "Cfare do te konsideronit gjene me Sexy ne veten tuaj?" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Englander)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30619

Titulli: "Lidhja dashurore vret elektricistin!!" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30618

Titulli: "Cfare ngjyre i keni syte?" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Englander)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30617

Titulli: "Filozofia Lindore vs. Perendimore" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30615

Titulli: "Fara e farisejve" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30613

Titulli: "Balladë per lirine e Kosovës." (postuar 28-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30612

Titulli: "Letër Presidentit !" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30611

Titulli: "OSCAR 2004 - wow Keisha Castle-Hughes!" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga SoinHo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30609

Titulli: "Linja New York- Tirane" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30606

Titulli: "Fatmir Velaj" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga liliella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30604

Titulli: "Problem me word" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga bregu26)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30602

Titulli: "&quot;United States Of Albania&quot;" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Captain Albania)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30601

Titulli: "A po vjen fundi i botes?" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30600

Titulli: "Kosova, me e varfra ne Evrope" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30599

Titulli: "Lufthansa nga 28 Marsi 2004 rifillon fluturimet Mynih-Tirane-Mynih" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30598

Titulli: "Vetem per vajzat dhe grate (lol)" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30597

Titulli: "Njeriu" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Hendrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30592

Titulli: "Presidenti i korruptuar !" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30590

Titulli: "Pyesim ekpertet!" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30584

Titulli: "Pyetje per programuesit tane!" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga FlashMx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30581

Titulli: "Marrezia ime me e fundit" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30578

Titulli: "rinia dhe muzika" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Dj_Krios)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30575

Titulli: "Bachelor girl" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30574

Titulli: "Worth 1000" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30561

Titulli: "Benedeto Kroce" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30560

Titulli: "Per nje Shqiperi moderne dhe te integruar" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30559

Titulli: "Trafiku, SHBA shkaterron Organizaten &quot;Berisha&quot;" (postuar 28-01-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30558

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Cilen prek ketyre deshironi
 o 'Te paren' (0 vota)
 o 'Te dyten' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30597

Sondazh: Normalisht , duhet ta quajme njeri-tjetrin :
 o 'Alban' (5 vota)
 o 'Shqiptar' (11 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30486

Sondazh: Mund te jepni nje mendim :PSE?
 o 'BMW' (7 vota)
 o 'Mercedes' (4 vota)
 o 'Volswagen' (0 vota)
 o 'Audi' (1 vota)
 o 'Chevrolet' (0 vota)
 o 'Ford' (1 vota)
 o 'Corvete' (0 vota)
 o 'Hummer' (1 vota)
 o 'Lexus' (1 vota)
 o 'Lincoln' (0 vota)
 o 'Cadillac' (1 vota)
 o 'Ferrari' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30426

Sondazh: Ju Pëlqen Tenisi?
 o 'Po' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo' (0 vota)
 o 'Sma Ndien Fare' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30346

Sondazh: ca celulari perdorni ?
 o 'Nokia' (11 vota)
 o 'Ericcson' (1 vota)
 o 'Samsung' (4 vota)
 o 'Panasonic' (0 vota)
 o 'Sony' (1 vota)
 o 'Siemens' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30331

Sondazh: Problemet kryesore ne Shqiperi...
 o 'Energjia elektrike & uji' (2 vota)
 o 'Krimi i organizuar' (2 vota)
 o 'Korrupsioni' (3 vota)
 o 'Prona Private' (1 vota)
 o 'Infrastuktura' (2 vota)
 o 'Arsimi' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30264

Sondazh: C'fare e pengon Shqiperine ne rrugen e zhvillimit?!
 o 'Politika e keqe' (3 vota)
 o 'Elementet negative ne popull' (2 vota)
 o 'Mos integrimi ne BE' (0 vota)
 o 'Perzierja e feve ne vendin tone' (0 vota)
 o 'Dembelizmi i popullit dhe apatia e tij' (0 vota)
 o 'Vendet fqinje' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30263

Sondazh: Kam ....
 o 'Shoqe te ngusht' (7 vota)
 o 'Shok te ngusht' (5 vota)
 o 'Skam fare' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30254

Sondazh: Ku jetoni ju ?
 o 'Amerik' (9 vota)
 o 'Britani (Angli)' (7 vota)
 o 'Bashkimi Europian' (8 vota)
 o 'Shqiperia' (1 vota)
 o 'Vend tjeter' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30218

Sondazh: A ju pelqen Anglia ?
 o 'Me pelqen shum' (5 vota)
 o 'Me pelqen pak' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk me pelqen fare' (6 vota)
 o 'Se kam idene !' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30215


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

29-01:
 o LORENC (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=561

29-01:
 o acokaj (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=809

29-01:
 o Batoni (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1271

29-01:
 o varrmihesi (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3635
 o lepurushja hu (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11994

29-01:
 o kapedan (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9910

29-01:
 o OLIA (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5109

29-01:
 o bonna (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5333
 o VAMPIRUS (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8433

29-01:
 o endra (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8891

29-01:
 o Musa Maxhera (43) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9449

29-01:
 o bashkue (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9911

29-01:
 o ergis (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10224

29-01:
 o ened (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10943

29-01:
 o bigG (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11240

29-01:
 o Dashmir-Te (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11421

29-01:
 o player_tani (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11523

29-01:
 o ORIONI (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11723

29-01:
 o JoniPixigoni (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11822

29-01:
 o Enciklopedia (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=11993

29-01:
 o kome1 (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=12335

29-01:
 o jakush (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=12529

29-01:
 o sabit (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=12551

30-01:
 o doktori (39) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=199

30-01:
 o Redrayanidi (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=253

30-01:
 o ToM^Sojeri (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=355

30-01:
 o Mendolin (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=760

30-01:
 o ana (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=920

30-01:
 o Foxy__Lady (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2636

30-01:
 o Orfelina (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5012

30-01:
 o onda - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5069
 o Geron - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5254

30-01:
 o Shkurtja Kosova (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8537

30-01:
 o si_thu_ti_ (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8544

30-01:
 o pekomeri (52) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9727

30-01:
 o b.ullishtes (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10933

31-01:
 o Ujori - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=62

31-01:
 o ari (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=401
 o edmond25 (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1200

31-01:
 o sweety (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1965


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 20-01-2004
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 180 Anetare te rinj
 o 298 Tema te reja
 o 5,296 Postime te reja
 o 14 Sondazhe te reja

----------

